
How promote app in competition with dating apps like Tinder? - egor666
I made a simple web app which allows users communicate in close geo area, you send a message and it will visible for all users around you in 5km. But when I started thinking about promotion realise that i have to use the same targeting as datings apps and cost per click is quit high. From my rough estimation i should spend 100-200$ every day on ads to make my app live and it only for one city. How it could be solved in other way?
======
abricot
If this [1] is you, you should make sure that you're not the only male in the
app.

[1] [http://www.menshealth.com/sex-women/guy-creates-own-
tinder-a...](http://www.menshealth.com/sex-women/guy-creates-own-tinder-app)?

------
chriswwweb
I have no idea how you can reduce your ads costs, but you could try out
promotion alternatives like:

* check out if there are sub-reddits where you can post an article about it

* ensure users can invite friends from within the app

* get it posted on product hunt

* ensure you social accounts and make a daily post promoting features of your app, testimonials, ...

* have a landing page on a url like getmyapp.com with links to app stores

* do networking, go to meetups and do a pitch

* find influencers willing to post about your app

* send your pitch to apps, mobile, teens and tech websites

------
sharemywin
what's the use case?

Similar to Secret, Whisper, Yik Yak?

here's some ideas on how they got started:

[http://ingenexdigital.com/success-of-yik-
yak/](http://ingenexdigital.com/success-of-yik-yak/)

[http://www.ingenioussem.com/blog/yik-yak-crowd-sourcing-
inge...](http://www.ingenioussem.com/blog/yik-yak-crowd-sourcing-ingenious-
marketing-strategy/)

[https://www.spaceotechnologies.com/will-yik-yak-be-the-
next-...](https://www.spaceotechnologies.com/will-yik-yak-be-the-next-big-
social-app-how-does-it-launch-in-schoolsuniversities/)

------
Cozumel
Go low-tech, if you're only targeting one city you can probably get a blanket
leaflet campaign for the cost of a couple days online advertising. Just put
leaflets through peoples door with a QR code etc.

